# *** A PRIME Example of W/M vs Race Gas (110oct)***



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

HPF Stage 3 M3 with 71mm turbo.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Yay meth!


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just seems like a bad idea... :laugh:


----------

